# An unexpected error



## Rich Parsons (Nov 25, 2007)

Admin Team:

I got just a couple of minutes ago the following error:


> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> 
> 1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> 2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.
> ...



While trying to go the last unread post of this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56935

here is the link for the error:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=886311#post886311

from the "New Posts" search. I clicked on the arrow just left of the thread name and got the above error. I tried again and got the same error. Once I went into the thread for first post, by ust clicking on the thread the error stopped.

Just an fyi.

Thanks


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2007)

I just got the same exact error messags when I tried to connect to the site.  Second try was problem free.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2007)

It happens when the servers overloaded.  Once we get the new server online and everything moved over, it should go away.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Once we get the new server online and everything moved over, it *should *go away.



Heh. I see you're new to computers!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 25, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Bob Hubbard said:
> 
> 
> > It happens when the servers overloaded. Once we get the new server online and everything moved over, it should go away.
> ...


 
Naw, if he was new to computers, he would have said, "It *will* go away"


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 25, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Naw, if he was new to computers, he would have said, "It *will* go away"


:uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It happens when the servers overloaded. Once we get the new server online and everything moved over, it should go away.




Bob and other Admins,

I fully understand that this can happen. I understand this is the price of business and growing in size. I just wanted to let you know about it, so it could be documented, and reviewed, and if after the intended server move occurs checked to see if it comes back. 

Thank you for your time and response.


----------

